# Is this a cross section of a liberal brain?



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## govols (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the "Common Sense Particle (must use electron microscope to view)".


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, even though I couldn't find an illustrated layout of one, I wouldn't exactly say the average neocon brain has much else to say.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2007)

While I know what you mean Chris, I am so tired of that word. I am a big supporter of Ann Coulter and Michelle Malkin and they get called that all of the time I simply don't find it fair at all.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 10, 2007)

houseparent said:


> While I know what you mean Chris, I am so tired of that word. I am a big supporter of Ann Coulter and Michelle Malkin and they get called that all of the time I simply don't find it fair at all.



I'm not really familiar with either of them or their views, so I can't fairly comment on that term being wrongly applied to them. It certainly seems like a loose term to me, without a clear or agreed-upon definition by anyone.

I basically use it to refer to the people today who will automatically vote Republican for every local and national election imaginable, immediately consider anyone who is against the war to be a liberal, and don't _really_ support limited government in a consistent way across the border, even on economic issues. Even those aren't universal qualities, but certain characteristics that get at what I basically mean by the term, and at least what some others seem to mean as well.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea, I see the term as you define it, but I think these people are few and far between. The issue is that most times Republicans are more "moral" in most issues. If faced with a liberal or a neocon I would vote for the neocon every day.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 10, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Yea, I see the term as you define it, but I think these people are few and far between. The issue is that most times Republicans are more "moral" in most issues. If faced with a liberal or a neocon I would vote for the neocon every day.



I voted for Bush over Kerry in the 2004 election, because of the abortion issue if nothing else (a moral issue). So I would say the same thing in most cases, though I admit it would in fact depend on the issues and situation each time (e.g. a Giuliani versus a moderate Democrat could be a close call in light of particular debate issues).


----------



## Staphlobob (Jul 10, 2007)

Until 1994 I was a Democratic liberal. Then I was converted and, upon becoming a Christian, began to examine the other side of the issue. I was incensed at myself for the conservative Republican information I'd ignored for years. But was especially upset at the mainline news sources for picking and choosing what I could, and could not, see or read. I became a strong Republican.

I voted for Bush. In 2001 I wholeheartedly gave my support to the invasion of Afghanistan, and later Iraq. I took umbrage when people questioned his motives and the wisdom of the 2nd invasion.

But I was disappointed when I saw him pull a "Hanoi sidestep" a la Johnson, at Sadr city. (He should have pounded the city into dust but chose instead to merely surround it and negotiate.) Since then he's refused to examine his strategy, buddied-up with Kennedy and, along with other Republicans, insulted the conservative base.

I am no longer a Republican. I am thoroughly disgusted with politics and politicians. Simply to get to the office they enjoy (whether federal or state) I am convinced that they've had to step on people, compromise principles, lick lobbyist boots, and abandon Christian ethics on so many levels I can't even begin to count. And so I will not vote in the upcoming election. I'm not sure if I'll ever vote again. 

Of course I'm cynical about human nature. Optimistic about God's sovereign will and plan for me and His creation, but very pessimistic about human beings. However, I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## govols (Jul 11, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> I'm not really familiar with either of them or their views, so I can't fairly comment on that term being wrongly applied to them. It certainly seems like a loose term to me, without a clear or agreed-upon definition by anyone.
> 
> I basically use it to refer to the people today who will automatically vote Republican for every local and national election imaginable, immediately consider anyone who is against the war to be a liberal, and don't _really_ support limited government in a consistent way across the border, even on economic issues. Even those aren't universal qualities, but certain characteristics that get at what I basically mean by the term, and at least what some others seem to mean as well.



Stated just like a true liberal.


----------



## govols (Jul 11, 2007)

govols said:


> Stated just like a true liberal.


----------

